
Show HN: Dynamic drawing application in Swift, inspired by Bret Victor talk - laszlokorte
https://github.com/laszlokorte/reform-swift
======
ivan_ah
Very nice. Would be great to explore geometry problems.

Another approach towards the same goal is this
[http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-
sketch/](http://ravichugh.github.io/sketch-n-sketch/)

------
erichocean
You might consider utilizing Geometric Algebra. A lot of geometry-related
things are straightforward to express with it, and there's a nice C++ library
that implements it.

~~~
sn9
Are you talking about Versor? It's what came up when I Googled it.

[http://versor.mat.ucsb.edu/](http://versor.mat.ucsb.edu/)

~~~
erichocean
There's that one, and there's another one described here:
[http://www.geometricalgebra.net/](http://www.geometricalgebra.net/)

------
laszlokorte
There is also a Java implementation of the same project which is little ahead
in terms of some some features (expression evaluation and exporting/importing
images): [https://github.com/laszlokorte/reform-
java](https://github.com/laszlokorte/reform-java)

------
Naeron
Are there any other projects similar to this?

(I'm working on something related but this came as a surprise: I've never even
heard about this project even though a have been researching fanatically in
this topic.)

~~~
eg312
I've done some (not quite similar) experiments:
[https://vimeo.com/160730056](https://vimeo.com/160730056)

I wanted a quick way to edit code and see live results - to make it easier to
explore/test new combinations.

~~~
laszlokorte
This one is pretty cool as well:
[http://tobyschachman.com/Shadershop/](http://tobyschachman.com/Shadershop/)

------
fit2rule
I can't get this to build - XCode 7.3.1 - and there don't seem to be any
requirements in the SETUP.md that I can see - anyone know what it takes to get
this to build?

~~~
Someone
I can't tell for sure from that limited information, but the most recent
commit has comment _" upgrade to xcode 8/swift 3"_. AFAIK, Xcode 7 doesn't do
Swift 3.

~~~
adamnemecek
This is in fact the issue.

~~~
fit2rule
Ah, thanks for spotting that. I'll hold off on checking into this project
until I upgrade to XCode8 .. appreciate the effort!

~~~
laszlokorte
As kawera said you can either download the compiled version or checkout commit
HEAD^5 (cc60e82c) which is compatible with XCode7

------
instakill
So many cool projects have been borne out of the concepts in Bret's previous
talks. I hope this trend continues.

------
a_c
And now, you inspired me :)

